# Missing Surge?



## Greg Crafts (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone else experience this?

I'm in Los Angeles. I was doing pickups at LA Live last night - Hosier was playing the Microsoft Theater, and the Kings were playing at home. One event let out shortly after the other, so downtown was glowing bright red. 

It was surging x2.4. First call I got was an UberPOOL request at the Staples center in the middle of the surging zone, but no surge was on the ride. Weird. I cancelled it, thinking it might be a bug. Next request came in while the surge was still going on. Another UberPOOL, and again, no surge. Not wanting to decimate my acceptance rating, I took it. I got another leg on the pool a minute later, and again, no surge (even though my passenger app confirmed that it was still going on - now at x1.7). 

The same thing happened on two more UberPOOL rides later that night. One at the Staples center, and another in West Hollywood. 

The only time a surge was correctly applied to my ride was on an UberX ride around midnight, which makes me wonder if it was a problem with POOL. 

I e-mailed support after the rides, and all they said that "Dynamic pricing is automatic and can change depending on rider demand at any given moment," and that it looked like the rides had been requested when the fare was normal. Makes no sense, because I'd been driving in the surge zone for a good five minutes before I got those requests. 

So, what... did I just get ripped off? I'm beginning to think so. Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## Ot1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I see it this morning


----------



## El Pato (Aug 20, 2015)

Last weekend I accepted several surge fares but they were not credited to my account as surge. Add to that, EVERY ride after the SRF was adjusted was misreported with incorrect start/stop points. I believe that Uber has a glitch in their software but they are refusing to admit to it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

there is no surge with uberpool.


----------

